# Self Sponser in MPTC Academy



## Lt. Aldo (Sep 4, 2020)

currently in an MPTC academy as a self sponser. Looking to get hired asap. Any advice on how to go about this while in the academy? Can I fill slots for departments that had recruits drop out of the academy I am in?


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Lt. Aldo said:


> currently in an MPTC academy as a self sponser. Looking to get hired asap. Any advice on how to go about this while in the academy? Can I fill slots for departments that had recruits drop out of the academy I am in?


Fill in slots for department drop outs? Is that really how you think it works?

Best advice for you is to focus on the completion of your academy.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm sorry for posting this twice in the same day but...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Lt. Aldo said:


> currently in an MPTC academy as a self sponser. Looking to get hired asap.


1. Proof read (sponsor v. sponser)
2. You're wayyyy ahead of yourself based on your posts here. 
3. Complete the phukkin academy, then come back for real tangible advice, there will be plenty and it'll be more relevant then than now. Focus on where you are now...........................


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Give the guy a break, hes in the academy and already a Lt. Obviously a raising star.


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Just apply everywhere and tell them you’re in the academy. Take every test and send out every application.. had a guy that got hired mid academy they started paying him too


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You only have 2 years to get a job. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

First concentrate on graduating. Then apply non civil service departments and dont rule out going out of state. Once you have the full academy you may only have to take an abbreviated academy with some out of state agencies. Good Luck


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

As others have said, focus on graduating and put in for every place you can. If you have to do a couple years at a tiny private college or similar place that isn’t your first choice, just be happy you have a job in LE and your certification is being kept alive.


----------

